

Uber France Leaders Arrested for Running Illegal Taxi Company - stared
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/uber-france-leaders-arrested-for-running-illegal-taxi-company/

======
aikah
previous discussion here :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9798405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9798405)

